# Informazione (non per me)



## Ecate (12 Dicembre 2014)

Scusate ho una domanda tecnica: una persona a me cara mi ha chiesto di informarmi riguardo il segreto professionale degli avvocati. Ho già chiesto ad amici del settore, ma più di tanto nel dettaglio non potevo scendere, visto che informandomi sulla cosa rischiavo di divulgare le notizie che devo proteggere. Mi basterebbe qualche link affidabile. Grazie


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Codice deontologico del gennaio 2014
Art. 13 – Dovere di segretezza e riservatezza

L’avvocato è tenuto, nell’interesse del cliente e della parte assistita, alla rigorosa osservanza del segreto professionale e al massimo riserbo su fatti e circostanze in qualsiasi modo apprese nell’attività di rappresentanza e assistenza in giudizio, nonché nello svolgimento dell’attività di consulenza legale e di assistenza stragiudiziale e comunque per ragioni professionali.

L’avvocato, al fine di assicurare la qualità delle prestazioni professionali, non deve accettare incarichi che non sia in grado di svolgere con adeguata competenza.

http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idnot=1497


----------



## Ecate (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Codice deontologico del gennaio 2014
> Art. 13 – Dovere di segretezza e riservatezza
> 
> L’avvocato è tenuto, nell’interesse del cliente e della parte assistita, alla rigorosa osservanza del segreto professionale e al massimo riserbo su fatti e circostanze in qualsiasi modo apprese nell’attività di rappresentanza e assistenza in giudizio, nonché nello svolgimento dell’attività di consulenza legale e di assistenza stragiudiziale e comunque per ragioni professionali.
> ...


GRAZIE!!!! Lo passo subito


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Prego spero sia utile


----------

